# Touches son et luminosité qui ne fonctionnent plus !



## i.catch (21 Avril 2005)

Bonjour

depuis une semaine, alors que rien de particulier n'est arrivé à mon ibook indigo, les touches son et luminosité ne semblent plus fonctionner. je suis obligée à chaque fois de passer par les préférences système. Qui aurait une idée pour pallier ce problème ? merci.


----------



## CataTon (21 Avril 2005)

bonsoir,
As-tu essayé les boutons de volume et de luminosité en appuyant en même temps sur la touche Fn ?
Si dans ce cas-là ça fonctionne :
Regarde dans tes Préférences système Clavier et Souris si du côté Clavier tu n'aurais pas coché la case à côté de : "Pour exécuter des actions personnalisées, Utilisez les touches F11 à F12 Maintenez la touche Fn pour exécuter l'action affectée par défaut aux touches F1-F12"



bonne soirée


----------



## i.catch (21 Avril 2005)

CataTon a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> As-tu essayé les boutons de volume et de luminosité en appuyant en même temps sur la touche Fn ?
> Si dans ce cas-là ça fonctionne :
> Regarde dans tes Préférences système Clavier et Souris si du côté Clavier tu n'aurais pas coché la case à côté de : "Pour exécuter des actions personnalisées, Utilisez les touches F11 à F12 Maintenez la touche Fn pour exécuter l'action affectée par défaut aux touches F1-F12"
> ...




Génialll ! tu as raison ! ça marche désormais !

Mille mercis


----------



## puffade (23 Avril 2005)

CataTon a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> As-tu essayé les boutons de volume et de luminosité en appuyant en même temps sur la touche Fn ?
> Si dans ce cas-là ça fonctionne :
> Regarde dans tes Préférences système Clavier et Souris si du côté Clavier tu n'aurais pas coché la case à côté de : "Pour exécuter des actions personnalisées, Utilisez les touches F11 à F12 Maintenez la touche Fn pour exécuter l'action affectée par défaut aux touches F1-F12"
> ...




alors là bravo, je n'y aurais  pas pensé


----------

